# Silver trims on TTS



## andym5250 (11 mo ago)

Hi, 
What are people using to clean the silver trims and fuel cover, i think it plastic


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Mine is a mk1 but I just used the same shampoo I use on the body as they are anodized


----------

